# Pigeon Insect Spray



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

is this any good? if not where can i find one. i need one for my pigeons.


http://pigeons.taylorschoice.co.uk/products/166908_pigeon_insect_spray_extra_-_johnsons_150ml.php


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

blackknight01 said:


> is this any good? if not where can i find one. i need one for my pigeons.
> 
> 
> http://pigeons.taylorschoice.co.uk/products/166908_pigeon_insect_spray_extra_-_johnsons_150ml.php


Any good Pyrethrum spray is safe for pigeons, just try not to spray it around their face.
What are you treating for?
Other options are Sevin (garden) dust and diatomatous earth (human grade - NOT pool filter type) sprinkled around the loft and nests.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i need one to spray on their wings, to kill insects, not that they have any but like when i buy new pigeons i can spray them.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

T. S. C. has a Farnam product for horses called Bronco. Pump spray container ,colorless , works well on pigeons & nest bxes etc.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

blackknight01 said:


> i need one to spray on their wings, to kill insects, not that they have any but like when i buy new pigeons i can spray them.


I also put ivermectin in their bath water a couple times during the summer months. That kills external as well as internal parasites.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

where can i find ivermectin? how much you put in water?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

blackknight01 said:


> where can i find ivermectin? how much you put in water?


I use eqvalen (ivermectin horse drench), but its on backorder right now. For external parasites its 2mls per gallon of water for bathing.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

ok this i can use any time right? the pigeons dont need to be sick or anything like that to use right? is to maintain their health right?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

blackknight01 said:


> ok this i can use any time right? the pigeons dont need to be sick or anything like that to use right? is to maintain their health right?


There are many types of ivermectin. You need to use a "drench" (meant to be diluted with water) and given at *1/2 dose* for "external" parasites.* I have only used "eqvalen" (horse drench)*, but whereas its on backorder, I'm researching sheep drench and NOT sure of the dosage for that yet.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

ok thanks...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

blackknight01 said:


> ok thanks...


your welcome


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

one more question. im using disposables nests. there are some at foyss, the plastic ones, are those goods? does anyone have any extras they not using i could have?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The sevin garden dust that you buy at a hardware store, or a permethrin powder you can get at grain places works great. Dust it under the wings and under the tail and tummy. Keep it away from their head.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

What I have been using is a product called "python dust" works great, many a time receiving a young bird from someone I have found lice on a bird, not wanting to infect my loft I use this dust and in 24 hours all traces of lice have disappeared works that good, I'm still surprised that many people "pigeon fliers" to this day still don't know of this product and have a constant problem with lice, this product will rid your loft of lice but you must be vigilant cause the birds are in contact with others while flying and basketing! Have a great day!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> What I have been using is a product called "python dust" works great, many a time receiving a young bird from someone I have found lice on a bird, not wanting to infect my loft I use this dust and in 24 hours all traces of lice have disappeared works that good, I'm still surprised that many people "pigeon fliers" to this day still don't know of this product and have a constant problem with lice, this product will rid your loft of lice but you must be vigilant cause the birds are in contact with others while flying and basketing! Have a great day!


they probably don't know because it is for livestock, not labeled for birds...that does not mean you can not use it that way though... I use advantix dotted on my perches and it keeps the evening knats away.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> What I have been using is a product called "python dust" works great, many a time receiving a young bird from someone I have found lice on a bird, not wanting to infect my loft I use this dust and in 24 hours all traces of lice have disappeared works that good, I'm still surprised that many people "pigeon fliers" to this day still don't know of this product and have a constant problem with lice, this product will rid your loft of lice but you must be vigilant cause the birds are in contact with others while flying and basketing! Have a great day!


I googled python dust and could find nothing. Is this the brand name and where can I buy"python dust". At this time my birds do not have lice, but I want be prepared. Dusting a new bird before introducing him to your loft sounds like a good idea.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I had some veteran flyers tell me that a product called "Echo Spray" (possibly called "Ecko Spray"), is absolutly wonderful. You just spray a dab on the birds armpits and that is it.

But I can not find it.

If anyone knows a location that I can get it from. I would appreciate knowing also.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

grifter said:


> I googled python dust and could find nothing. Is this the brand name and where can I buy"python dust". At this time my birds do not have lice, but I want be prepared. Dusting a new bird before introducing him to your loft sounds like a good idea.


see if your feedstore will order it or has it, it is a livestock product....


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I found out that PETCO has a mite and lice spray that is safe to use on birds. There is a PETCO just a few blocks from where I live.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

It is found at most farm stores, I get mine at Tractor Supply!


----------

